# beef ideas for buffet not carving station



## boisecook

I need some ideas for beef dishes that can be served from a chaffer as opposed to a carving station.  Preferably not something you would need to serve on top of pasta or rice like beef burgundy or stroganoff.  something more steak like, to be served mostly for weddings.  Thanks!


----------



## ed buchanan

Pot Roast, Pepper staek, Sauerbratin, beef pot pie ,swiss steak, chicken fried steak , stuffed green peppers or stuffed cabbage.cant think of many that are not served with pasta or rice or starch.


----------



## berndy

Chef Ed covered most of it. I can only add rouladen to his selections.


----------



## smork

grilled ribeyes hold pretty good on a bed of sauted red and green bell peppers.   steak bites,fingers...   short ribs.


----------



## brandon odell

I used to serve a lot of roasted meats in a chafer when the customer did not want to pay for a carving station. I would roast a whole inside round to medium rare, quarter it, then slice it on the slicer into 2 oz slices then roll those and arrange them in a pan. We held them cold with jus until shortly before they went out, then we would reheat them in the steamer before service. If we did it right, there would still be a touch of pink on them.

Sliced pot roast is great in a chafer, or you could do a more creative braised beef dish for something at a higher price point. I love boneless country style ribs for this. With braised beef, your options are only limited by your imagination.

If you have the manpower to slice just before service, you can do London Broil or other marinated steaks like flat iron. Preslicing them will cause you to go through less meat. The challenging part is building the pan so it's attractive after you slice.


----------



## ed buchanan

I refused to do any type of sliced beef carved ahead in a chafer  It has to overcook from the heat.


----------



## brandon odell

ED BUCHANAN said:


> I refused to do any type of sliced beef carved ahead in a chafer It has to overcook from the heat.


That all depends on your technique. It's totally possible to serve sliced roast beef, warm, at a medium to medium-well temp using the technique above. I had to do it many, many times. If someone wants medium rare or below roast beef though, precooking and holding any cut is a risk. At that point, I require them to pay for a carver.

Some customer may even expect sliced roast beef to be fully cooked if they've spent too much time in diners.


----------



## boisecook

Brandon ODell said:


> I used to serve a lot of roasted meats in a chafer when the customer did not want to pay for a carving station. I would roast a whole inside round to medium rare, quarter it, then slice it on the slicer into 2 oz slices then roll those and arrange them in a pan. We held them cold with jus until shortly before they went out, then we would reheat them in the steamer before service. If we did it right, there would still be a touch of pink on them.
> 
> Sliced pot roast is great in a chafer, or you could do a more creative braised beef dish for something at a higher price point. I love boneless country style ribs for this. With braised beef, your options are only limited by your imagination.
> 
> If you have the manpower to slice just before service, you can do London Broil or other marinated steaks like flat iron. Preslicing them will cause you to go through less meat. The challenging part is building the pan so it's attractive after you slice.


This is more like what i was looking for. I should mention that i work from an in-house kitchen, so that makes it easier to slice just before service. Thanks! Any new ideas are welcome


----------

